# considérer devoir partager qqch



## brm

"Je vous considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec."

Aucune trace dans le TLF de la correction d'une telle construction: considérer + infinitif.

la phrase ci-dessus est-elle à vos yeux incorrecte?

Merci.


----------



## CapnPrep

[...]
Elle est correcte, à défaut d'être naturelle…


----------



## SergueiL

[...]
Cette phrase ne me paraît pas correcte parce que deux emplois du verbe "considérer" ont été confondus :
"considérer quelqu'un" qui doit être suivi d'un adjectif ou d'un nom commun (_je vous considère responsable_) et "considérer que" qui signifie "penser que" et ne peut donc être employé transitivement.
_Je considère que vous devez partager la responsabilité de cet échec._

Je ne saurais dire que _considérer_ ne peut jamais être suivi d'un infinitif. On entend des constructions avec _considérer être_, _considérer avoir_, _pouvoir_, etc.
Je recommanderais de les éviter sans pouvoir apporter la preuve qu'elles sont irrémédiablement incorrectes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais jamais cette phrase non plus. Je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment la considérer comme correcte… Si le sujet principal et celui de la subordonnée sont en revanche identiques, alors l'infinitif est tout à fait normal pour moi :

_Je considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec._


----------



## SergueiL

A la réflexion, je partage l'avis de MC, j'ai sans doute moi-même déjà employé cette construction sans que cela me choque.

J’ajoute que le Petit Robert précise : 


> _On entend souvent _considérer_ non suivi de _comme_ mais ce n'est pas correct_


_
il est considéré coupable._
_il est considéré comme coupable._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Techniquement, il s'agit d'une _proposition infinitive_, subordonnée complément d'objet direct à l'infinitif ayant un sujet propre différent de celui de la principale (_*je* considère que *vous* devez..._).
Par exemple, _je vous vois jouer du piano, j'entends les oiseaux chanter_.

Cela rend la construction différente des infinitifs simples compléments d'objet direct, où le sujet est le même pour les deux verbes :
_Je peux vouloir avoir raison ; je considère avoir tort._

Maintenant, contrairement aux infinitifs simples COD, les propositions infinitives sont habituellement réservées aux verbes de perception (_voir, regarder, entendre_) et aux verbes _laisser_ et _faire_ (_je te laisse poser des questions_) — et _considérer_ n'est pas un verbe de perception.

Il existe une exception, qui admet les verbes d'opinion ou de connaissance pour les prop. inf., mais seulement dans les propositions relatives (= introduites par "que") :
_Voilà le menu que j'estime convenir au plus grand nombre.
C'est vous que je considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec.
_
En résumé, la proposition initiale n'est pas très correcte, pour moi...


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Il existe une exception, qui admet les verbes d'opinion ou de connaissance pour les prop. inf., mais seulement dans les propositions relatives (= introduites par "que") :
> _Voilà le menu que j'estime convenir au plus grand nombre.
> C'est vous que je considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec._


Et pourquoi uniquement dans les relatives ? N'acceptes-tu pas _Quel menu estimez-vous convenir au plus grand nombre ?
_
Voici une discussion pertinente du forum FEG :
FR: une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale


----------



## aider

"Je vous considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec."

Si l'on considère que la langue est celle que les gens parlent et écrivent, et qu'ensuite des règles et des exceptions ont été trouvées pour uniformiser, apprendre ladite langue (y compris à des étrangers), cette phrase est pour moi une monstruosité totale.

La façon correcte de s'exprimer : "Je considère que vous devez (ou devriez) partager la responsabilité de cet échec." 

La preuve : si on remplace "vous" (à savoir la personne à qui on s'adresse) par "Jean", cela donnerait : "Je considère Jean devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec."

Ca y en a être piti nègre, non ?


----------



## CapnPrep

aider said:


> La preuve : si on remplace "vous" (à savoir la personne à qui on s'adresse) par "Jean", cela donnerait : "Je considère Jean devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec."


Par le même raisonnement, le fait que _J'ai comprise Jeanne_ soit incorrect serait « la preuve » qu'il ne faut pas non plus dire _Je vous ai comprise_, qui est pourtant irréprochable.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Et pourquoi uniquement dans les relatives ? N'acceptes-tu pas _Quel menu estimez-vous convenir au plus grand nombre ?
> _
> Voici une discussion pertinente du forum FEG :
> FR: une phrase dont je reconnais qu'elle est très paradoxale


Autant les deux exemples ci-dessus sont naturels pour moi, autant la phrase originale ne l'est pas. J'aurais en revanche moins de scrupules à employer des phrases comme :

_vous que je considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec_
_Qui considérez-vous devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec ?_



aider said:


> La preuve : si on remplace "vous" (à savoir la  personne à qui on s'adresse) par "Jean", cela donnerait : "Je considère  Jean devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec."
> Ca y en a être piti nègre, non ?


Oui, mais la structure de la  phrase change si l'on remplace un pronom par un nom. Ce n'est pas parce  que la phrase est impossible avec _Jean_ qu'elle est impossible avec _vous_… Ce n'est donc en aucun cas une « preuve » de quoi que ce soit.

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le dernier message de CP.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep said:


> Et pourquoi uniquement dans les relatives ? N'acceptes-tu pas _Quel menu estimez-vous convenir au plus grand nombre ?_


Si, tout à fait. Je ne connaissais que la règle pour les relatives, mais elle n'est manifestement pas exhaustive.
Je pense que les exceptions sont apparues pour contourner les successions pénibles de subordonnées qui s'imposeraient si l'on évitait la prop. inf. :
_Quel menu estimez-vous qui conviendrait au plus grand nombre ?
__Voilà le menu que j'estime qui conviendra au plus grand nombre.
C'est vous que je considère que vous devez partager la responsabilité de cet échec._


----------



## aider

CapnPrep said:


> Par le même raisonnement, le fait que _J'ai comprise Jeanne_ soit incorrect serait « la preuve » qu'il ne faut pas non plus dire _Je vous ai comprise_, qui est pourtant irréprochable.



Vous modifiez la place du COD dans la phrase, donc l'accord de l'auxiliaire "avoir", c'est sans rapport avec la discussion sur la séquence "considérer-devoir".

Une analyse purement "mathématique" de la langue, telle que vous la pratiquez en tant que grammairien, peut dans certains cas donner naissance à d'involontaires erreurs, qu'un locuteur "natif" détectera immédiatement.

Si la grammaire dépasse la langue telle qu'elle est parlée et écrite dans nos régions francophones, où va-t-on ?


----------



## CapnPrep

aider said:


> Vous modifiez la place du COD dans la phrase, donc l'accord de l'auxiliaire "avoir", c'est sans rapport avec la discussion sur la séquence "considérer-devoir".


Vous modifiez également dans votre démonstration la place du COD de _considérer_, qui est de toute évidence un facteur essentiel dans la grammaticalité de la structure. 


aider said:


> Une analyse purement "mathématique" de la langue, telle que vous la pratiquez en tant que grammairien, peut dans certains cas donner naissance à d'involontaires erreurs, qu'un locuteur "natif" détectera immédiatement.


J'ai bien précisé dès ma première intervention dans ce fil que la phrase de brm était tout sauf naturelle (ce qu'il devait savoir déjà, étant locuteur natif). Mais la question portait sur la correction de la phrase, qui n'est pas déterminée uniquement par l'intuition des natifs (souvent incertaine), mais aussi par la tradition grammaticale (souvent arbitraire) et par l'argumentation grammaticale (souvent mal faite et mal comprise).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Il semble que la limitation des propositions infinitive aux verbes de perception et à laisser / faire ne soit pas si immuable, si on considère d'article 603 du code civil français :





> A défaut d'une caution de la part de l'usufruitier, le propriétaire peut  exiger que les meubles qui dépérissent par l'usage soient vendus, *pour  le prix en être placé comme celui des denrées*.


Ou certains cas limites:

Le cas du verbe "falloir" : _Il me faut rentrer_.

Les verbes causatifs de mouvement : _J'ai envoyé mon fils acheter du pain_, _j'ai emmené ma mère faire les courses_.


----------



## brm

En réalité, ma question procède d'une petite généralisation. Car la phrase qui m'a été adressée est celle-ci:

"Quant à la responsabilité, je vous considérerai devoir la partager".

Est-elle plus correcte? (puisque je m'aperçois au fil des réponses toutes intéressantes qui sont données dans ce fil que peu de chose peut faire pencher la balance)

Merci.


----------



## OLN

"considérer + COD + infinitif", ça ne passe vraiment pas. 

Ne serait-ce qu'à l'oreille, je retiens la règle : « La complétive in­fi­ni­tive ne peut s’employer que si le sujet logique  de l’in­fi­ni­tif est le mê­me que celui de la prin­ci­pa­le,  c’est-à-dire du verbe dont l’in­fi­ni­tif est le COD.» (ce n'est pas de moi)
Or, _considérer_ et _devoir_ ont deux sujets distincts.

A défaut de « Je considérerai que vous ...», je dirais « Je vous considérerai comme devant la partager ».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

OLN said:


> Ne serait-ce qu'à l'oreille, je retiens la règle : « La complétive in­fi­ni­tive ne peut s’employer que si le sujet logique  de l’in­fi­ni­tif est le mê­me que celui de la prin­ci­pa­le,  c’est-à-dire du verbe dont l’in­fi­ni­tif est le COD.» (ce n'est pas de moi)


Sans rentrer dans les différences techniques entre complétive et proposition infinitive (un même sujet ou deux sujets), deux sujets distincts sont possibles dans certains cas avec l'infinitif (voir #6 et #14).
Mais "Quant à la responsabilité, je vous considérerai devoir la partager" ne rentre dans aucuns des cas décrits - et en plus sonne désagréablement à mon oreille (ou clignote de même devant mon oeil). 
Et pour une fois (notez bien, McCap), je suis d'accord avec la règle : la phrase sonne ampoulée, par maladresse ou prétention.


----------



## aider

Je pense que SergueiL a vu juste dès l'entrée et qu'il y a confusion au sein de la même phrase entre deux emplois de "considérer".

a) considérer = avoir de la considération ==> je *VOUS* considère (comme un homme sage p.ex)

b) considérer = estimer, penser, juger ==> j'estime *DEVOIR* (sauver l'enfant p.ex - noter le double infinitif...)

Si on met les deux ensemble (ce qui est en principe impossible), on obtient : "Je *VOUS* considère *DEVOIR*..." avec - cerise sur le gâteau - un troisième verbe, de surcroît à l'infinitif, *PARTAGER* !

Chose que j'ai qualifiée de "monstruosité absolue".


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir à tous,

A mon sens, CP a raison depuis sa 1re intervention :

* 1. La phrase originale ne paraît pas incorrecte :*

a) Extraits de la  banque terminologique et linguistique _Termium Plus :_



> *Considérer + infinitif*
> 
> _Il considère avoir fait tout son possible_. *Le verbe peut aussi être suivi d’un infinitif ayant un sujet distinct : *_Toutes les sommes qui n’entrent pas dans cette catégorie, mais que l’on *considère relever* du même budget._ Dans un tel cas, *considérer* est assimilable aux verbes signifiant *dire*, *croire*, *savoir*, etc., avec lesquels on peut employer une proposition infinitive introduite par *que*.



N.B. : Bien évidemment, ce seul exemple n'épuise pas l'ensemble des constructions possibles...

b) _Le bon usage,_ dans ses développements sur les propositions infinitives,  va dans le même sens que l'indication reprise   ci-dessus, en bleu...

*2. Cela dit, la phrase originale n'est, en effet,  pas du tout "naturelle".
*
On préférera la construction "Je considère que vous devez partager..." et "Je vous considère comme devant partager..." (puisque "considérer comme" suivi du participe présent est tout à fait correct).


----------



## aider

Oui, mais il y a le "vous"... et c'est là tout le problème !


----------



## Logospreference-1

1) Partons des constructions qui ne posent aucun problème : _je compte venir demain, j'estime ne pas devoir venir demain, j'espère venir demain, je pense venir demain.

_Ma  volonté est de venir, mais je suis tributaire de mon garagiste.  Comme  il m'a promis la voiture demain en fin de matinée, je dois  pouvoir dire  sans faire de faute à mes hôtes : _je considère venir demain. _Il faut déjà un contexte particulier, j'ai une certaine conscience de faire un raccourci, et je remarque qu'_estimer _serait impossible, pourtant très proche de _considérer_. Dans beaucoup d'autres cas _estimer_ passe, _considérer_ ne passe pas, ou passe moins facilement : 

Je peux dire : _Voilà le menu que j'estime convenir au plus grand nombre _(message de JeanDeSponde)_, _
mais je ne peux pas dire : _Voilà le menu que je considère convenir au plus grand nombre_. 

2) Quand le sujet de l'infinitif est différent du sujet de la principale :
a) si le sujet de l’infinitif et COD de _considérer_ est un nom, on a tendance à refuser la construction _considérer + infinitif_ : _je considère Martin être en grève_ ne me semble pas du tout passer.
b)  si le sujet de l’infinitif et COD de _considérer_ est un pronom, les uns continuent de rejeter la construction, les autres l'acceptent : _je le considère être en grève_.
Je remarque que le pronom _le_ est antéposé au verbe _considérer_,   ce qui permet de reconnaître plus facilement les constructions   clairement acceptées en 1). J'ai l'impression qu'en réalité on se laisse   influencer par la seule ressemblance avec les constructions clairement   admises.

3) J'accepte sans hésiter _C'est vous que je considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec _(message de JeanDeSponde) aussi bien que _Toutes les sommes qui n’entrent pas dans cette catégorie, mais que l’on considère relever du même budget_ (message de Roméo31), mais je ne peux absolument pas dire _Je vous considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec _pas davantage que _On considère toutes ces sommes relever du même budget_.

La raison en est simple : quand la construction _considérer + infinitif_  est placée dans une subordonnée relative introduite par _que_ COD, le sujet de l'infinitif redevient parfaitement clair, aussi clair que dans les constructions non contestées en 1).

Reprenons :
_- C'est vous que je considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec _: tout va bien, le COD _que_ de _considérer_, placé avant le sujet _je_, remplit très distinctement sa double fonction de sujet de l'infinitif _devoir_.
_- Je vous considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec_ : le COD _vous_ de _considérer_, placé après le sujet _je_ mais avant _considérer_, remplit moins distinctement sa double fonction de sujet de l'infinitif _devoir_.
- _Je considère Martin devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec_ : le COD _Martin_ de _considérer_, placé juste après _considérer_ et juste avant _devoir_, ne remplit pas distinctement sa double fonction de sujet de l'infinitif _devoir_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Logospreference-1 said:


> _- Je vous considère devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec_ : le COD _vous_ de _considérer_, placé après le sujet _je_ mais avant _considérer_, remplit moins distinctement sa double fonction de sujet de l'infinitif _devoir_.
> - _Je considère Martin devoir partager la responsabilité de cet échec_ : le COD _Martin_ de _considérer_, placé juste après _considérer_ et juste avant _devoir_, ne remplit pas distinctement sa double fonction de sujet de l'infinitif _devoir_.


C'est pourtant la même double fonction de COD / sujet que l'on retrouve dans d'autres propositions parfaitement correctes :
_Je vous vois jouer du piano.
J'entends Martin chanter._
La frontière entre correct et incorrect n'est pas fixée par la structure, mais par la nature du verbe :_ considérer_ est un verbe d'opinion, _voir _et _entendre _des verbes de perception.

Une référence sur les propositions infinitives (ayant deux sujets distincts) dans le Bescherelle. On peut remarquer que les verbes causateurs (_laisser, faire, envoyer_ etc) ne sont pas cités, alors qu'ils le sont dans d'autres ouvrages (Grevisse p. ex.)

Quand à l'exemple du Termium cité par Roméo31 il rentre justement dans l'exception citée par Bescherelle et Grevisse :





> Dans une langue recherchée et uniquement dans les relatives, on peut également trouver la proposition infinitive après des verbes d'opinion ou de connaissance.


La proposition initiale ne comporte pas de relative, et donc la grammaire confirme notre impression de locuteur natif : elle est incorrecte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Avec _entendre_ et_ voir_, il n'y a pas de confusion possible entre le sujet de la principale et celui de l'infinitif qui suit : la distinction dans la double fonction COD dans la principale - sujet de l'infinitif, dont j'essayais de montrer la nécessité avec _considérer_, est déjà faite. Celui qui parle, en utilisant _entendre_ et _voir_, extériorise l'action qui suit. On sait par avance que le COD d'_entendre_ ou de _voir_ sera le sujet de l'action entendue ou vue.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase que j'ai soulignée (qui est celle qui est querellée) le pronom "vous" est  à la fois sujet de l'infinitif et c.o.d. de "considérer". On ne peut pas inférer du fait que ce pronom remplirait "moins distinctement" cette double fonction l'incorrection de cette phrase, puisqu'il remplit quand même cette fonction.


----------

